# 2018 Cruze TD Hatch First Impression (what to look for)



## ej2rms13 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey guys just wanna reach out to people who are looking or have just bought a Cruze TD primarily the hatch. First off I just wanna say that I have put probably almost 400 miles on the car myself. I ordered the car with a Manual in October and received it in Nov. Within the first 100 miles I already had to take it to the dealership because it was giving me the "Service Exhaust Fluid System" code with a countdown to limp mode.

If you have recently purchased or are looking at purchasing a Diesel hatch, HAVE THE DEF LINE INSPECTED. What happened was somebody from the Ramos factory (where the hatches are built) forgot to put a retainer on the DEF line to which the line sagged on the exhaust and melted. This caused other problems as well. The dealership had my car for 3 weeks because they couldnt get rid of the countdown till limp mode. When they were ready to order a new mystery DEF control module (long story) they discovered that there was a software update needed for the GDS system. At least thats the short of it. Still waiting to receive the full report in the mail.

If you are experiencing a similar issue right now, send me a message and I can send you the TAC case number to give to the dealership so they can go off of that.

Overall the car is pretty good. Pulls really well in a short power band but its a daily driver so its just enough to be fun and Im starting to get better fuel economy. I am hearing a bit of rattling though in the rear like it could be an interior panel or possibly even the wing (typical GM quality lol) anybody have a similar issue?

Should you buy? Thats up to you, word is that all Cruzes will be auto for MY19 (dont quote me) so I could imagine the resale will be pretty decent in the future for these vehicles. My opinion they are one of the better looking economy cars on the market right now and matched with a solid drivetrain makes for a good pair. Let me know if you guys have any questions. Ill do my best to document my experience as the miles go up. Thanks.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Same problem with the DEF line I posted about here. I was also throwing codes for an electrical problem and not just the low DEF pressure. When the second code came back for the pressure low I asked if they had a Duramax certified diesel tech that could take a look at the car and he visually spotted it within an hour of me leaving the dealer. Only took a few days to get the new line.

I'll eventually get around to posting a review thread comparing my new diesel hatch to my first gen diesel sedan, but I can say I'm not super impressed with the build quality of the Mexican made hatches compared to the sedans built in Ohio. Maybe they're having teething problems but they've been building the gas models a while now and my car had numerous trim items also sloppily installed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcomeon't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ej2rms13 (Dec 8, 2017)

blackbird, hopefully they got you back on the road no problems. Knock on wood mine is going good so far, would like to see better fuel mileage but I will give it time. This engine has been out for I guess 4 years now but US emissions are new to the LH7 and unfortunately we seem to be the guinea pigs at this moment. As for the build quality, I couldn't expect more. Typical GM fashion to make a great drivetrain with crap interior quality. Kinda a bummer that I waited FOREVER for this car to come out and had to experience this but its looking promising now! Yeah the hatches might have a little less in the quality compared to the sedans but they just look so much better haha.


----------



## wvdiesel (Nov 20, 2017)

Would this problem also result in the DEF level display in the DIC not displaying? Where it used to show the % DEF remaining, it's just blank now - no warning light saying it's low or anything. That happened this morning on the way to work, then the check engine light came on during my drive home.


----------



## ej2rms13 (Dec 8, 2017)

No I remember mine displaying the DEF life percentage. I remember it saying it was at like 99% too which, if it was leaking like the dealership said it was, would've made that percentage inaccurate.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am bizarrely excited about topping off DEF for the first time but seems it won't be for a while unless I drive cross-country on a moment's notice. 

I had 4 VW diesels back in the ancient pre-DEF times when massive-soot-clouds were expected and allowed. 

Today are there places where I can refill DEF from a mini-me DEF-pump next to the actual diesel pump, or do i always have to buy a bottle of it and have some extra left over? 

I might just leave the bottle with extra DEF next to the diesel pump so the next oil-burner can use it:

Pay it forward WITH DEF !


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

eli said:


> Today are there places where I can refill DEF from a mini-me DEF-pump next to the actual diesel pump, or do i always have to buy a bottle of it and have some extra left over?


DEF is available at the pump in a few places. The only one local to me that I know of is a Flying J and then DEF is only available at the big rig pumps. It's great fun when I show up in my li'l Cruze because I have to back in to get the tank fill on the correct side, walk in to the truck desk, and pay in advance. Despite the small hassles, I do prefer to stop by the Flying J because I don't have to deal with any bottles or leftovers and the per gallon price is significantly less than buying in bottles.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Gen 2 DEF capacity is 3.8 gal. If you wait till the DEF % is at or below 30%, you’ll be able to use a complete 2.5 gallon jug without overfilling or having to dispose of leftover fluid. 

Self-serve pump DEF can be found at some places, usually truck stops. However this may not be a convenient option, depending on where you live.


----------



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

have an 18 in sedan, with it being made in America think it is still something to check?


----------

